# Green Shrimp Fungus Ellobiopsidae



## Gill (16 Mar 2018)

Marks Shrimp is asking for feedback on this to try and help with a resource.


----------



## Kalum (16 Mar 2018)

One of my cherries currently has it in a tank with a pH of 7.2, would have loved to try the kordons ich attack but doesn't seem readily available in the UK or at least I couldn't find a reputable supplier


----------



## tam (16 Mar 2018)

Don't know if it's any help, but I just treated Ich on fish with a double length course of Esha Exit with no negative effect on the cherry shrimp (even had newborns in the middle) in the tank. Don't know if it shares any of the ingredients with the one he's suggesting.


----------

